# [SOLVED] failed to mount local file system, miss. dev entrie

## mpcww

With the change from linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r5  to linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6 some partitions there is no dev-entriy for some partitions.

2.6.30 finds all partitions:

```
936888:Nov 29 12:36:24 zaphod kernel: hdb: max request size: 512KiB

936889:Nov 29 12:36:24 zaphod kernel: hdb: Host Protected Area detected.

936890-Nov 29 12:36:24 zaphod kernel:   current capacity is 66055248 sectors (33820 MB)

936891-Nov 29 12:36:24 zaphod kernel:   native  capacity is 488397168 sectors (250059 MB)

936892:Nov 29 12:36:24 zaphod kernel: hdb: Host Protected Area disabled.

936893:Nov 29 12:36:24 zaphod kernel: hdb: 488397168 sectors (250059 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=30401/255/63

936894:Nov 29 12:36:24 zaphod kernel: hdb: cache flushes supported

936895:Nov 29 12:36:24 zaphod kernel: hdb: hdb1 < hdb5 hdb6 hdb7 hdb8 hdb9 hdb10 hdb11 >

```

2.6.31 doesn't: 

```
937616:Nov 29 12:41:45 zaphod kernel: hdb: max request size: 512KiB

937617:Nov 29 12:41:45 zaphod kernel: hdb: Host Protected Area detected.

937618-Nov 29 12:41:45 zaphod kernel:   current capacity is 66055248 sectors (33820 MB)

937619-Nov 29 12:41:45 zaphod kernel:   native  capacity is 488397168 sectors (250059 MB)

937620:Nov 29 12:41:45 zaphod kernel: hdb: 66055248 sectors (33820 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63

937621:Nov 29 12:41:45 zaphod kernel: hdb: cache flushes supported

937622:Nov 29 12:41:45 zaphod kernel: hdb: hdb1 < hdb5 hdb6 hdb7 >

937623:Nov 29 12:41:45 zaphod kernel: hdb: p7 size 83891367 exceeds device capacity, enabling native capacity

937624:Nov 29 12:41:45 zaphod kernel: hdb: detected capacity change from 33820286976 to 250059350016
```

fdisk -l /dev/hdb

```
/dev/hdb1               1       30401   244196001    5  Erweiterte

/dev/hdb5               1         125     1003999+  82  Linux Swap / Solaris

/dev/hdb6             126        2736    20972826   83  Linux

/dev/hdb7            2737        7958    41945683+  83  Linux

/dev/hdb8            7959       13180    41945683+  83  Linux

/dev/hdb9           13181       18402    41945683+  83  Linux

/dev/hdb10          18403       19707    10482381   83  Linux

/dev/hdb11          19708       30401    85899523+  83  Linux
```

Problably I missed some important change.

Do I miss some additional kernel or udev configuration ?

Any hints would be greatly appreciated.

mpcwwLast edited by mpcww on Mon Nov 30, 2009 9:39 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## erik258

Hmm, that might actually be a bug in the kernel.  I am not sure, but it seems to me that the system should be rereading the partition table after resetting the drive to it's native size. 

Surely, the system _should_ be able to deal with with 32GB-clipped hard drives, but are you sure you need to do that?  It's 2009 - unless your computer is around 10 years old your bios should be able to deal with a 250GB drive with no problem.  So if you're using a pentium-3 or up, I would imagine removing that jumper on the back of your drive would be a work-around.

----------

## mpcww

Hi Erik, thanks for your opinion.

I still wonder why it happens just on my system.

Btw. there is nothing limited to 32 Gb on the system.

My Bios alread dealt with 150 BG to  500GB hard disk (althoug the machine is aloread a few years old):

```
    description: Desktop Computer

    product: MS-6702             

    vendor: MSI                  

    version: 00A                 

    serial: To Be Filled By O.E.M.

    width: 64 bits                

    capabilities: smbios-2.3 dmi-2.3 vsyscall64 vsyscall32

    configuration: chassis=desktop uuid=00020003-0004-0005-0006-000700080009

  *-core                                                                    

       description: Motherboard                                             

       product: MS-6702                                                     

       vendor: MSI                                                          

       physical id: 0                                                       

       version: 00A                                                         

       serial: To be filled by O.E.M.                                       

       slot: To Be Filled By O.E.M.                                         

     *-firmware                                                             

          description: BIOS                                                 

          vendor: American Megatrends Inc.                                  

          physical id: 0                                                    

          version: 080011 (02/24/2006)                                      

          size: 64KiB                                                       

          capacity: 448KiB                                                  

          capabilities: isa pci pnp apm upgrade shadowing escd cdboot bootselect socketedrom edd int13floppy1200 int13floppy720 int13floppy2880 int5printscreen int9keyboard int14serial int17printer int10video acpi usb ls120boot zipboot biosbootspecification                                                       

     *-cpu                                                                                                                                                  

          description: CPU                                                                                                                                  

          product: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+                                                                                                        

          vendor: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD]                                                                                                              

          physical id: 4                                                                                                                                    

          bus info: cpu@0                                                                                                                                   

          version: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+                                                                                                        

          serial: To Be Filled By O.E.M.                                                                                                                    

          slot: CPU 1                                                                                                                                       

          size: 2GHz                                                                                                                                        

          capacity: 2GHz                                                                                                                                    

          width: 64 bits                                                                                                                                    

          clock: 200MHz                                                                                                                                     

          capabilities: fpu fpu_exception wp vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 syscall nx mmxext

...

             *-disk:0                                                                                                                                      

                   description: ATA Disk                                                                                                                    

                   product: SAMSUNG SP1614N                                                                                                                 

                   physical id: 0                                                                                                                           

                   bus info: ide@0.0                                                                                                                        

                   logical name: /dev/hda                                                                                                                   

                   version: TM100-24                                                                                                                        

                   serial: S016J10X315204                                                                                                                   

                   size: 149GiB (160GB)                                                                                                                     

                   capabilities: ata dma lba iordy smart security pm partitioned partitioned:dos                                                            

                   configuration: mode=udma5 signature=0004bcbf smart=on           

             *-disk:1                                                                                                                                      

                   description: ATA Disk                                                                                                                    

                   product: SAMSUNG SP2514N                                                                                                                 

                   physical id: 1                                                                                                                           

                   bus info: ide@0.1                                                                                                                        

                   logical name: /dev/hdb                                                                                                                   

                   version: VF100-50                                                                                                                        

                   serial: S08BJ1FP101707                                                                                                                   

                   size: 232GiB (250GB)                                                                                                                     

                   capabilities: ata dma lba iordy smart security pm partitioned partitioned:dos                                                            

                   configuration: mode=udma5 signature=00051705 smart=on          

              *-disk                                                                                                                                        

                   description: ATA Disk                                                                                                                    

                   product: WDC WD5000AAKB-00H8A0                                                                                                           

                   vendor: Western Digital                                                                                                                  

                   physical id: 0                                                                                                                           

                   bus info: ide@1.0                                                                                                                        

                   logical name: /dev/hdc                                                                                                                   

                   version: 05.04E05                                                                                                                        

                   serial: WD-WCASY6030758                                                                                                                  

                   size: 465GiB (500GB)                                                                                                                     

                   capabilities: ata dma lba iordy smart security pm partitioned partitioned:dos                                                            

                   configuration: mode=udma6 signature=aa63a689 smart=on    
```

So, I don't think it is a problem of the hardware.

----------

## erik258

hmm.  That's interesting.  It sure looks like it to me:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 937618-Nov 29 12:41:45 zaphod kernel:   current capacity is 66055248 sectors (33820 MB)
> 
> 937619-Nov 29 12:41:45 zaphod kernel:   native  capacity is 488397168 sectors (250059 MB) 

 

But admittedly that was a guess.  Stubbornly continuing on my hunch, I thought of 'hdx=stroke'.  It's a kernel parameter you could add to grub (or your preferred boot loader).  I don't know if it could help you, it seems like the kernel is already picking up on the real size of the device, but why on earth is the 'current capacity' so far below the 'native capacity'?

----------

## salahx

I notice the drivers are appearing as /dev/hdx rather than /decv/sdx. This means you are using the legacy IDE layer, you might have better luck with the libata . Note you'll need to change your fstab, grub, etc. since libata makes everythign appear as /dev/sdx rather than /dev/hdx .

----------

## mpcww

Thank you all for adjusting my attention. In fact the new kernel detected a wrong hardware setup.

A glance at the bios settings displayed the limitation of hdb to 33,8 GB due to the wrongly set jumper

----------

